# ISO "non-mayo" corn salad recipe



## giggler (Jul 13, 2014)

Now in Texas we have much sweet corn on the cob.

I was looking for corn salad, preferable cold, as it is very hot here all ready..

but most of the online recipes call for mayo.. 

I was thinking, burn some corn on the grill, cut it up and add something likg\e fried onion and bell pepper with some Italian Dressing? and also cumin or cilantro?

My Mom said, add day old cornbread, but she uses Ranch Dressing, I was going for more sour.

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 13, 2014)

Why not make a corn based salsa?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 13, 2014)

This recipe sounds more like what you are talking about - Grandma's Corn Pudding Recipe - Allrecipes.com.l  an ear of corn = about a can of corn.  For the cream corn, here is a simple one:

Ingredients:
2 tbs. AP flour
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbs. butter
1 cup cream
1/2 cup milk
corn from 1 ear

Heat butter until it bubbles.  Add the flour and salt and stir to make a roux.  Let it cook, stirring often, until it is blonde in color.  Slowly whisk in the cream and milk.  Add the corn.  Simmer for 5 minutes.  Place the cooked mixture into your blender and pulse a couple of times.  You don't want whole corn kernels, but you don't want it blended either.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 13, 2014)

Here are a few. Mix up ingredients to your taste; any of these can be served at room temperature or chilled. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/black-bean-corn-and-tomato-salad-recipe.html

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/black-bean-corn-and-tomato-salad-with-feta-cheese/

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/cajun-corn-maque-choux-10000000258936/

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/almost-famous-corn-salsa-recipe.html


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would take the kernels (blanch the cobs and then remove the kernels), add some diced green and red peppers, diced jalapeno pepper, diced cucumbers, chopped tomato or cherry tomatoes, some black beans, onion, garlic, fresh cilantro, lime juice, EVOO, S&P to taste and serve it on a bed of leaf lettuce.


----------



## Bookbrat (Jul 13, 2014)

We've made this for years, mostly for taco salad, but also as a side for grilled chicken or shrimp.

[FONT=comic,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][SIZE=-2][FONT=comic,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]** Exported from MasterCook *

       Corn and Black Bean Salad with Lime and Cumin

Recipe By   :Katie
Serving Size : 0   Preparation Time :0:00
Categories  : 

 Amount Measure    Ingredient -- Preparation Method
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
 2        cups corn -- fresh, frozen or canned
 1        can black beans -- or two cups cooked
 1       small tomato -- seeded and diced
   1/4      cup finely chopped red onion
   1/2        green pepper -- diced
            juice of one lime
            cumin -- to taste
            a drizzle of olive oil

Mix all ingredients and chill for several hours.

Add diced jalapenos, avocado and/or some chili powder. Good on chicken taco salad. (Braise chicken breast in margarita mix w/cumin and chili powder and S&P. )

Pile greens in tortilla bowls*; top with greens, chicken, corn salad, salsa, sour cream...whatever.)

*Tortilla bowls: Wad up some aluminum foil and drape flour tortillas over. Bake at 350F for 10 minutes.

                  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
*[/SIZE][/SIZE][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Jul 15, 2014)

The recipe above, courtesy of Bookbrat, is almost identical to the one my wife and I have enjoyed for years.  It is almost ideal for cookouts, picnics or any time as a side dish.  The only variation we make is adding chili powder, a little garlic powder and fresh cilantro.  It is refreshing when chilled and not liable to spoil if left out.


----------

